# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Proxxon Micromot

## Spirtos

Πωλούνται σε άψογη κατάσταση τα παρακάτω, Proxxon σειρά Micromot:

Micromot 50/E
https://www.proxxon.com/en/micromot/28500.php

Micromot mains adapter NG 2/E
https://www.proxxon.com/en/micromot/28707.php

Micromot drill stand MB 140/S
https://www.proxxon.com/en/micromot/28606.php


Κατόπιν συνάντησης εντός Αθηνών (Δυτικά προάστεια / Νέα Ιωνία / Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια κατά προτίμηση).), 80€ όλο το σετ.

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Σπύρος για :

Νεα τιμή 70€

----------

